# Felling wedges.  What to look for?



## Kenster (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm convinced that I need some felling wedges.  I see a variety of styles, sizes, barb/barbless.    Should I get a variety of sizes?  I am thinking that a six pack of the same wedge would be useful when you need to put more than one in the same back cut.   I could use some advise here.

I know they sell them at Baileys.   eBay has a good selection, too.  One guy has a case of 5.5 inch wedges.  60 count for $175 including shipping.   That's $2.92 each.  Wonder if I could resell 'em and make a little profit....


----------



## smokinj (Dec 21, 2011)

5.5 are good for most tree's. When you get into the larger tree you need bigger wedges.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 21, 2011)

I make my own from dry Hickory & Hophornbeam. Less than 5 minutes each for pennies including spray paint.


----------



## curber (Dec 21, 2011)

I've also seen them at harbor freight.. I would think it would be ok. Pat


----------



## curber (Dec 21, 2011)

harbor junk seems a bit high!! Pat  http://www.harborfreight.com/felling-wedge-66264.html


----------



## Thistle (Dec 21, 2011)

Northern Tool has them locally I noticed.Only a couple sizes with 1 style & handful of each.Arent cheap as Bailey's or TreeStuff.com.


----------



## Agent (Dec 21, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> I make my own from dry Hickory & Hophornbeam. Less than 5 minutes each for pennies including spray paint.


AHA! I love this idea!  Any tips for making these?


----------



## Thistle (Dec 21, 2011)

Agent said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bandsaw is quickest & easiest way I know of.Years ago I used hatchet,drawknife & spokeshave but thats quite slow & when grain isnt straight it can be a problem shaping it. Is a nice way to spend a cold winter evening though (if your shop is heated lol),very relaxing making shavings.Great kindling too.

I've even roughed out in the past some large 'gluts' with chainsaw from Elm & gnarly White Oak.They would get quite battered quickly & would be tossed in the fire sooner than smaller wedges.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 22, 2011)

I bought three at HD a few weeks ago for three dollars and change each.

First ones I have ever owned.


----------



## JustWood (Dec 22, 2011)

Stick with steel till you better your felling technique. You'll turn those plastic into mushrooms pounding all the way to Hong Kong!


----------



## Nixon (Dec 22, 2011)

variabLEE said:
			
		

> Stick with steel till you better your felling technique. You'll turn those plastic into mushrooms pounding all the way to Hong Kong!


I  don't think that I'm all that warm to the idea of using a splitting wedge around a chainsaw chain . Plastic is just better as a falling wedge.


----------



## JustWood (Dec 22, 2011)

Nixon said:
			
		

> variabLEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He wont have plastic wedges if he repeats his last felling episode. He'll have mushrooms.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've got three Stihl ones, they will last forever. Well, two of them will. I whack one into the top of a cut when I'm bucking a big log on the ground. It often falls down onto the saw and goes shooting into the brush. The narrow edge of it is a little worn, but still usable.


----------



## Kenster (Dec 22, 2011)

variabLEE said:
			
		

> Nixon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lee, thank you for your continuous votes of confidence.  Merry Christmas, my friend.


----------



## Gary_602z (Dec 22, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> I've got three Stihl ones, they will last forever. Well, two of them will. I whack one into the top of a cut when I'm bucking a big log on the ground. It often falls down onto the saw and goes shooting into the brush. The narrow edge of it is a little worn, but still usable.



Never been pinched by the log itself. Once in a while a limb will give me a problem when I have my butt around my head! :lol:  Not sure if a wedge would help for that problem. ;-) 

Gary


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 22, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> It often falls down onto the saw and goes shooting into the brush.



So THAT is the reason the ones at HD are bright yellow. Now I know.


----------



## wetwood (Dec 22, 2011)

Bailey's has several different brands of wedges. The WoodlandPRO brand wedges have worked well for me although I did break the tips off a couple of them.

Bailey's Wedges & Accessories


----------



## jebatty (Dec 22, 2011)

I use the plastic ones. Normal use is the wedge cut, then a plunge cut from the wedge into the center of the trunk to exit on the back side. This leaves strong support on the sides of the trunk to prevent any fall. Drive in a wedge on the back side into the new exit cut, continue the cuts into the sides from the back side, drive the wedge in further to keep pressure on the trunk, fell the tree. Plastic is good because if the saw chain hits the wedge, no damage. Of course, many trees to be felled do not need any wedges at all.


----------



## Cazimere (Dec 22, 2011)

I cut my own with my chainsaw. I cut a small gum, about 5" in diameter, leaving about a 3' stump.
Then i cut wedges right off the standing stump with vertical (VV) cuts. i can make about 10 or 12 in 5 minutes.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 22, 2011)

variabLEE said:
			
		

> Nixon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ;-)


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 22, 2011)

I made my own out of some pressure treated chunks I had left over . . . used my chop saw and table saw.


----------



## Kenster (Dec 22, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> variabLEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch!  Jay, you pickin' on me, too?


----------



## muncybob (Dec 22, 2011)

jebatty said:
			
		

> I use the plastic ones. Normal use is the wedge cut, then a plunge cut from the wedge into the center of the trunk to exit on the back side. This leaves strong support on the sides of the trunk to prevent any fall. Drive in a wedge on the back side into the new exit cut, continue the cuts into the sides from the back side, drive the wedge in further to keep pressure on the trunk, fell the tree. Plastic is good because if the saw chain hits the wedge, no damage. Of course, many trees to be felled do not need any wedges at all.



This is done to have better control on the anticipated laning area? So doing this you won't be back cutting just above the hinge as usual?


----------



## MarkinNC (Dec 22, 2011)

I have 2 of small, medium, and large.  Anything other than a small one is too big for small trees.  When your in bigger tree's the large ones are perfect.  I have needed 2 wedges on a few occasions.  They are only a couple of bucks and are designed to be cut through, so if you get stuck, cut your way out through the wedge.  A number of mine have battle scars with no harm to the chain.  I have never seen one crushed or turned into a mushroom.  Perhaps I don't have enough experience?

Wedges are cheap, chains are not, I would respectfully disagree with the other poster about steel wedges.


----------



## JustWood (Dec 22, 2011)

muncybob said:
			
		

> jebatty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That method is used on smaller diameter trees so that a wedge can be inserted without the saw bar being in the back cut. Essentially your making a cut through through the center of the notch and tree out the back leaving large pie shaped  "ears" as a hinge. The wedge is inserted through the bar width plunge cut on the back side and the "ears" are cut to the hinge point. This allows the wedge to travel all the way through the hinge on trees that have excessive back lean. The use of this cut is not recommended for amateurs with no experience plunge cutting as it real easy to cut off the hinge.


----------



## JustWood (Dec 22, 2011)

Kenster said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't picking Ken. I'll rephrase. I woodn't waste money on plastic wedges till you can make good hinges arond 10% of the DBH of the tree. I'm guessing by the pics you had a 5-6" hinge on a 20" at stump tree. Thats Too much wood to break trying to lift with a wedge. Stick with steel (at least till your technique improves) wedges because plastic will break/shatter pounding that hard.


----------



## Kenster (Dec 22, 2011)

variabLEE said:
			
		

> Kenster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see what you're saying, Lee.   The hinge was only about one inch on one end but it turned out to be about three inches on the other (as seen after the tree fell.)   I just didn't recognize the uneven hinge and was afraid (rightfully so, I think) to further cut into what I thought was a one inch hinge.  Assuming that I had a consistent one inch hinge I figured it would be easy to just wedge it on over.  The very slight lean was in the direction I wanted it to fall.  Virtually all of the remaining limbs were on the 'fall' side. The wedge cut and hinge were properly placed.   If the hinge hadn't been too thick on one end, I'm pretty sure it would have gone on over.

I learned a lot from that tree.   Thanks for your input!


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Dec 22, 2011)

I got some plastic ones on Ebay that have held up well.  Sometimes the plastic ones come in handy when cutting a down tree to prevent pinching and when I cannot get the saw underneath.  I have a metal one that I occassionally use on a round to split and it comes it handy when the plastic ones are not big enough and you have to do some pounding.  I really do not want the saw in the tree when the metal one goes in.


----------



## mecreature (Dec 22, 2011)

Just sounds like a little tough love to me.. :zip:


----------



## smokinj (Dec 22, 2011)

Kenster said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used metal for a few years. Nothing wrong with it at all. Its a little more work but its safer! Still do on big ones or hollow.


----------



## Kenster (Dec 22, 2011)

Smooth or barbed?  Does it make much difference?  

Pretty much any tree I might drop will be in the 12" to 24" range.   Would an assortment of sizes be good or would a few 5 1/2 inchers work for the most part?


----------



## JustWood (Dec 22, 2011)

Depends. If your gonna cut trees with back lean the barbed will keep you from yelling "Mary, mother of god" and keep your drawrs unsoiled.
The smooth work ok even on back leaners if you use several or more and pound them in , in order. 1 hit on#1, 1 hit on #2, 1 hit on #3, 1 hit on #4 then repeat starting at 1. I've used as many as 15 on some KONG wood in residential areas.
The smooth will sometimes bounce out on back leaners. That's when Mary and soiled Hanes come in.
I laugh my a** off at those nimrods beating the snot out of their wedges on Axmen or one of the other like shows. The top of a tree will not travel as fast as the rise they are putting on at the base of the tree. Slow and steady wins the race and keeps your drawrs clean.
If I remember correctLEE ,,,, at 70 ft the top of a tree  has to travel 5-6 ft horizontally for every 1" of lift on the leaning side at the base.


----------



## CTYank (Dec 22, 2011)

This summer I got some 5.5" long wedges from Labonville for $3 each.
Much better price than Stihl wedges nearby. Admittedly shorter than the Stihl, 
but much less likely to be hit by saw.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Dec 22, 2011)

variabLEE said:
			
		

> muncybob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lee it seems, from your description, that using this method it would be tricky to avoid touching the metal wedge with the tip of the saw as you cut off the ears of the hinge, would it not?


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 22, 2011)

A friend of mine picked up a bunch of Stihl wedges. I think I gave him $20 for 6 of them. I always keep a couple in my pocket when I am cutting. I consider them to be an expendable item. I very rarely fell a tree, but wedges are also very handy when cutting up felled trees.


----------



## JustWood (Dec 23, 2011)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> variabLEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, cut each side individually leaving a center over or under the wedge. Clear miss.


----------



## woodmiser (Dec 23, 2011)

I picked some up at http://www.arborist.com/search.jhtm in West Chester, Pa.


----------



## Shmudda (Dec 24, 2011)

curber said:
			
		

> harbor junk seems a bit high!! Pat  http://www.harborfreight.com/felling-wedge-66264.html



You are paying for all that great QUALITY.......


----------



## wkpoor (Dec 26, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> I make my own from dry Hickory & Hophornbeam. Less than 5 minutes each for pennies including spray paint.


Thats a big +1 for me too. Mine or all just Oak and some have lasted for many yrs. Just bandsaw them right out of a piece of firewood. Some solutions are just too easy.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Dec 27, 2011)

inevitabLEE said:
			
		

> Carbon_Liberator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lee is there some way you can sketch a diagram or make a video, I'm haveing trouble visualising what you are describing.


----------



## raygard (Dec 27, 2011)

> I  don't think that I'm all that warm to the idea of using a splitting wedge around a chainsaw chain . Plastic is just better as a falling wedge.




They do spark quite a bit when the chain hits


----------



## NH_Wood (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes - I think Lee should make a few vids for posting. Lots of folks would like to learn some of these techniques and it'd be fun to watch. Cheers!


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Dec 28, 2011)

So it's agreed then, Lee should open a youtube account and make some instructional videos for us to watch.
I'm looking forward to watching them.
Thanks Lee


----------

